# Germany Job seeker visa



## financepil

Hi All ,

Just a few clarifications to make

For the accommodation prove I'm trying to get it done through my friend who is living in Germany. But this is only for the accommodation only and no any other sponsorship. So person who have to obtain the letter in Germany needs to show any financial proof to get this letter? (Accomodation only) 

secondly how much bank balance should I show to the embassy ? 

Any help appreciated
Thanks


----------



## shitizagg

*Follow this thread for answers*

Follow thread with Title "Jobseeker Germany Refusal" you will get a lot of answers.


----------

